# Dove season



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No one told Lucy it doesn't start till September 1st.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LUCY must have - SUPER SPEED & STEALTH !!!!! the DOVE - NA's fastest upland game bird - PIKE's road we see a lot of doves on the road - 45mph - they take off - after all these years - yet 2 hit one - duck dive & dodge - the dove will make you a great shot or pull your hair out - I'm bald - LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess if you try thousands of times, its bound to go your way once in a while. I put out about 30 lbs. of grain each week for the birds, and squirrels. Its cheap entertainment for the dogs, but the wildlife has to stay on their toes.


----------

